# WHAT IS THIS PRODUCT???



## ambernichole (Jan 13, 2012)

i got this product from my boyfriends aunt. i really dont know what its for or how im suppose to use it. she told me that im suppose to put it on at night right before i go to bed. but its Mary Kay time wise night solution gel facial, but i have provided a couple of pics to show what it looks like. but i just have no idea what it really is. that is the only thing it says on it. it doesnt have any driections on the back so idk what to do.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 13, 2012)

http://www.marykay.com/skincare/agefighting/10026919/10026919/default.aspx

That is the page on it on Mary Kays website to give you more information on what it actually is.

There doesnt seem to be any actual instructions on its use, but like your boyfriends aunt said, just put a thin layer on your face before you go to bed.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jan 13, 2012)

usually what you do as a night time routine with mary kay is: wash your face with the timewise cleanser for your skin type, use the timewise gel that you have, and then follow it with the moisturizer fit for your skin. There is a day time solution too, and you do the same with that. Mary kay really wants you to slap on those products! LOL


----------



## ambernichole (Jan 14, 2012)

oh ok thank you soooo much, i was like what the heck do i do!! lol


----------



## IRunWithVamps7 (Jan 14, 2012)

II have used this product evgery night for 9 years. Put it on after your cleanser and before your moisturizer. Let it sit and dry slightly before putting your moisturizre over the top. It is a wonderful product. It helps with the appearane of scars or spots, and helps prevent fine lines and wrinklews while keeping skin pure. Enjoy!


----------



## ambernichole (Jan 14, 2012)

ok thank u im still looking for a moisturizer, but i do love the product it leaves my skin so soft!


----------



## Dena MK (Feb 24, 2012)

You apply just a thin layer to your skin, avoiding the eye area.  If you love the product and it sounds like you do...  You will love MK's other products.  If you are still looking for a moisturizer try Mary Kay's.  You can choose a formula for Normal to Dry skin or Combination/Oily skin.  

MK also has the cleanser that was mentioned above.  If you think you love how soft your skin feels with just that one product, try the 3 step combination.  You'll never use anything else!  

Dena  

Post edited. See PM and Terms of Service for more details.


----------



## ambernichole (Feb 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena MK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You apply just a thin layer to your skin, avoiding the eye area.  If you love the product and it sounds like you do...  You will love MK's other products.  If you are still looking for a moisturizer try Mary Kay's.  You can choose a formula for Normal to Dry skin or Combination/Oily skin.
> 
> ...



ok thank you very much, i still havent found one so ill have to look. thanks again!


----------

